

Here Comes the Airplane - yoshokatana
http://www.herecomestheairplane.co/

======
dang
A lot of parody sites get posted to HN. I can't remember the last time one of
them made me laugh, but this one did. I think the title is the best bit.

------
morgante
Wow, this is really competitive pricing. I'm sure it'll go up once the VC
gravy train ends.

------
supercoder
Is it a parody of trashday.co ?

------
supercoder
Seems cheap

